# Weatherproof 8", Beyma 8G40 ?



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

I am getting in HLCD. Plan to get 8" in my doors. As I remove my current 6.5" in and out of the door, I often see water condense on its body. Or some time water drops if I drive in the rain day earlier.
A lot of guy here suggest Beyma 8G40. But spec says Paper Cone. Would it be ok if getting wet or any great 8" else to go to?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Get some foam baffles in 8 inch and cut out the back and trim to fit. This way it keeps the water off the speaker. Or helps.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Most Pro speakers have water reisitant cones becuase they are used in outdoor system a lot. the foam baffles or even the newer rubber ones will keep water from dripping directly on the speaker. You could also spray the cone on front side and the cone and spider on rear with Scotchguard or similar. 

The Stevens MB8 have water resistant cones.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

"the wet look" from parts express works great for weather proof'ing cones.


----------

